# [SOLVED] Computer auto restart



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

when start the computer, everything i ok. But after finishing loading and go into window and start using the computer, it will suddenly restart. sometime it will take a bit longer time to, i still manage to open MS word, but after a while it will also restart. I try run in safe mode but also auto restart. 

Another thing is , i format the system and reinstall, the same thing still happen.

Does anyone know what is the problem? Is it something wrong with my Motherboard?

Thank


----------



## santoshgulhane (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer auto restart*

my computer is restart, when shut down pl solve my problem.
Thanks


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Computer auto restart*



peterjcs said:


> when start the computer, everything i ok. But after finishing loading and go into window and start using the computer, it will suddenly restart. sometime it will take a bit longer time to, i still manage to open MS word, but after a while it will also restart. I try run in safe mode but also auto restart.
> 
> Another thing is , i format the system and reinstall, the same thing still happen.
> 
> ...


Please post your system specs as outlined in Posting Your System Specs. Please be thorough. The more info we have the faster we can resolve your problem.

Clean the dust out of your PC using a can of compressed air. Also be sure to blowout your ower supply. 

Enter the BIOS and check your voltages and temps under PC Health or Hardware monitoring. To ebter the Bios on most boards you would hit the delete key on the 1st POST screen.

Post back with the info requested.



santoshgulhane said:


> my computer is restart, when shut down pl solve my problem.
> Thanks


Welcome to TSF Santoshgulhane:wave:

Please start you own thread and someone will assist you. It's too confusing to try and help two people in the same thread. 

Thanks


----------



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Computer auto restart*

sorry for late reply

power supply - 500 W, model KC-500, brand = air(strange name, anyone heard of it?)

motherboard = Not sure what brand, Via chipset, VT8601A

Display = build in

RAM = 256 MB

Harddisk = Maxtor, 20GB

CPU = Intel celeron, not sure what socket

This is my old computer.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Computer auto restart*

Your mother model should be printed on the board either by the memory slots or near the AGP/PCI slots.

Please report you temps and voltages from the Bios.

Did you clean the dust from the system?


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Computer auto restart*

You most likely have a bad Power Supply.

Is it an AKYGA?


----------



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Computer auto restart*

i think not, AKYGA. It just wrote "air".


mattlock138, i clean all the dust already. and sorry, because i am not at home now so, i can only give u the answer on monday. Sorry for any inconvenience caused


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Computer auto restart*



peterjcs said:


> i think not, AKYGA. It just wrote "air".
> 
> 
> mattlock138, i clean all the dust already. and sorry, because i am not at home now so, i can only give u the answer on monday. Sorry for any inconvenience caused


No need to apologize Peter. Take all he time you need, TSF isn't going anywhere.:wink: 

BTW, Solman is correct, it's highly probable that the PSU is the source of your troubles but I don't like to just suggest buying a new PSU without doing a little digging. 

If you could borrow one from friend or another PC in the house to test it, that would good.


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Computer auto restart*

Not to throw a wrench in to things but I have had clients that have had bad wiring in the room where their computer is connected.
If the wall outlet experiences a surge or a drop in power, this instability can cause the power supply to reset. You may try to relocate your PC on a different circuit to rule out the problem if you don't have some power meter to test this.


----------



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Computer auto restart*

i cannot find the motherboard brand.:4-dontkno

the voltage is:

v core 1.76
2.5v 2.53
3.3v 3.38
5v 5.10
12V 12.18

I do not really understand abount the voltage. i just wrote down as i saw.

i cannot find the temperature on the bios. The CPU fan is working well.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Computer auto restart*

Hello again Peter, I'm sorry for the late reply. I'm going through my thread subscriptions and realized that this issue is still open. 

If you still require assistance, please post back and we can pickup where we left off.

BTW, your voltages look good.


----------



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Computer auto restart*

It is Ok mattlock138. The problem still happen to my computer.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Computer auto restart*

Do this:
Right click on "My Computer". 
Open "Properties". 
Click the advanced tab. 
Under "Startup and Recovery" click settings.
Uncheck the box next to "Automatically Restart" and click "OK"

The next time it encounters the error you should get a blue screen (BSOD) with a stop code. The code will look like 0x00000000f8(0x00000000,0x000000000,0x00000000, 0x000000) Post that code and any files mentioned for analysis.

You may also want to run Memtest86 

"Begin by downloading either the Pre-Compiled Windows package to build a boot-able floppy disk or an ISO (zip version) to create a boot-able CD-ROM. After the file is downloaded an extract must be done to uncompress the file(s). To extract right click on the downloaded file and select the "Extract All" option. The extract option will let you choose where the files will be extracted to. To build a bootable floppy go the the folder where the files were extracted and click on the Install icon. The floppy disk will appear to be unformatted by Windows after the install is complete. 

To build a boot-able CD-ROM use your CD burning software to create an image from the un-zipped ISO file."

Boot to the Floppy or bootable CD that you created and start running the test. It's best to run it over night. Of it returns any errors then there's a good chance the memory is failing and could be the source of your problems.

Post back with your results and any questions or concerns.


----------



## ramskey001 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Computer auto restart*

try 2 system restore in safe mode


----------

